# Vanilla kidded. Photo link



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well she had me wait like crazy but the adorable kids are here.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

Aww...she's so cute!  Who's the daddy?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

The Daddy is Pocket Sized Valentino Blu. I sold him after I used him on her since I have a few others sired by him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

Cool! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

What a cutie!!!  Hoping for some beautiful babies!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

Well I am back to original due date. Nov 12th was day 145. So she is in a stall all nice and cozy looking like she will go tonight. For sure within 24 hours.

My hubby got the barn lights hardwired into a extension wire temporarily. So I have light wonderful light in the stall. We set her up all nice so if it is raining when she kids I can be in there with her out of the elements.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

Nothing new yet. We have the abby monitor working with sound and picture. I still keep going to check her. :wink: Maybe today? I think the kids had changed position on her last night and that caused her breathing to change.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

praying for at least one girl :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

Yes me too! Oh and we have a baby monitor not a abby monitor. :roll: Spell check and my typing.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

This is an exciting time for sure. Hoping for girls for you and a safe delivery.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

Oh, forgot to mention Vanilla is beautiful and sooooo big.....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Vanilla due soon.*

Vanilla had her kids! Triplets :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: on friday. Of course she waited until I had left from RI to visit family to have them. She and they are all doing well. Here is the link to photos of them. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.208908942517932.52369.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like the little girl with the 4 socks.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

RPC said:


> I really like the little girl with the 4 socks.


Agreed! Very cute! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! she is a real cutie!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

They are adorable.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: They are beautiful!! :stars: 

And you know she did that on purpose!!! :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

They are adorable ! Congrats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Randi said:


> :stars: They are beautiful!! :stars:
> 
> And you know she did that on purpose!!! :laugh: :ROFL:


Oh yea she did! She heard the truck pull away and decided it was then ok to go into labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ....very adorable...  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwweee so CUTE!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwww they are soooooooo cute.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute kids! Congrats :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!! 

Vanilla went to her new home over the weekend. She milked 2.5 pounds for Randi today at 10 days into lactation. :greengrin: 
Her 2 doe kids are doing well in their new home as bottle babies for a 4H family. They went with Special's kid Day who is already weaned and almost 3 months old. 
Vanilla's boy is here and I have been letting him drink from Nala but as sweet as she is to him he will most likely end up on the bottle. A girl we have help out us at the farm is taking him and Honey's boy as wethers. 

Now I have to wait a while till more kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome..... :thumb: :hug:


----------

